# Sinamics S120 mittels LabView über Profibus steuern



## apachler (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ist es möglich einen Antrieb der auf einer Sinamics S120 mit CU310
hängt über Profibus zu steuern?

Gedacht ist das ganze in etwa so:
- LabView als Visu und Profibus-Karte (Master Class 2)
- Sinamics S120 mit CU310

Signale die ausgetauscht werden sollen:
LabView -> Sinamics
- Start / Stop
- Drehzahl
- Drehrichtung

Sinamics -> LabView
- aktuelle Drehzahl
- aktuelles Drehmoment


Wie löse ich das am besten?
Wie muss ich die Daten aufbereiten?

mfg
Andreas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juni 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, bietet Softing auch eine OPC-Server für ihre Profibus-Karten an. Einfach mal nachfragen, ob es sich dabei auch um einen MC2- oder nur E/A-Server handelt. Eventuell geht es dann auf diesem Wege.


----------



## apachler (17 Juni 2009)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Leider setzt unser Kunde LabView mit der
vom selben Hersteller lieferbaren PB-Karte
voraus.

Mein eigentliches Problem an der ganzen
Sache ist, ich weiß nicht wie ich die Daten
auf der LabView Seite aufbereiten muss bzw.
an welche Adresse ich die Daten senden muss.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juni 2009)

Wo gibt es Infos zu der Karte (am besten link)? Schaue mir das dann mal an.


----------



## apachler (17 Juni 2009)

http://sine.ni.com/nips/cds/view/p/lang/de/nid/204266

es handelt sich um die pci version


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juni 2009)

Wie es aussieht, handelt es sich um die Karte von Comsoft. Könnte diese sein: http://www.comsoft.de/html/icpe/products/profibus/interfaces/dfprofi2.htm. Die Jungs (m/w) scheinen Ahnung von LabView zu haben. Einfach mal bei denen nachfragen, was die zum Thema DPV1 MC2 mit LabView sagen können.


----------



## apachler (17 Juni 2009)

ok, danke erstmal ...

da unser Kunde diese Karte mit LabView verwendet
setze ich mal voraus das die Karte in Verbindung mit
LabView funktioniert.
Das die Karte DPV1 MC2 über LabView betreiben kann,
ist auch bestätigt.

Ich glaube wir reden etwas aneinander vorbei.


Hier nochmal meine Bedenken/Probleme:
Ich habe auf der Sinamics Seite mein Projekt
mit den vorhandenen Komponenten schon erstellt.
Auf der LabView Seite gibt es ein fertiges Programm
welches bisher SimoDrive Regler gesteuert hat.
Das vorhandene LabView Projekt wird noch von
einem Programmierer nach meinen Angaben zur
Kommunikation abgeändert.

Mein Problem an dem ganzen ist, ich weiß nicht wie
ich auf der Sinamics Seite meine Datenpunkte definiere
bzw. über welche Adresse diese dann ansprechbar sind.
Ich beziehe mich hier nicht auf die PB-Slave-Adresse
sondern auf die Adresse des Datenbereichs.
Würde ich eine übergeordnete S7-CPU verwenden, so
könnte ich im HW-Konfigurator über die GSD-File den
Sinamics an den PB hängen und die verwendeten Telegramme
adressieren.
Um genau diese Adressen geht es mir ...

mfg
Andreas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juni 2009)

Nachdem ein OPC-Server für diese Karte für DPV1 angeboten wird, kann es doch sein, dass dort die Datenpunkte (werden bei DPV1 ja über Index adressiert) bereits hinterlegt sind. Genau dies gilt es mit dem Hersteller anzuklären, wie und ob er was implementiert hat. Und LabView bietet ja einen OPC-Client an. Ich denke, wir reden da nicht so weit aneinander vorbei.
Wenn da nichts kommt oder nichts geht, gilt es die Handbücher zu wälzen und die entsprechenden Indizes herauszufinden. Dann zu prüfen, wie DPV1 von LabView aus angesprochen werden kann. Oder in umgekehrter Reihenfolge.


----------



## apachler (2 Juli 2009)

Sooo ...

Ich hab jetzt mal alles Vorort. Der Testaufbau steht.
Mittlerweile weiß ich das ich zur Kommunikation
DPV1 MC2 verwenden muss.

Auf der LabView Seite muss ich Slot, Index und
Length für die Daten die ich auslesen will angeben.

Ich finde aber nirgendwo eine Doku bezüglich
DPV1 Kommunikation und Sinamics S120.
Mir ist unklar wie ich auf die Parameter zurgreifen
kann. Also welcher Parameter X dem Slot X und
Index X entspricht.
Weiter bin ich mir unsicher ob ich auf der
Sinamics Seite die Parameter auf die ich
zugreifen will in ein Telegramm packen muss
oder nicht!?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??

lg
Andi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Juli 2009)

Welcher Slot und welcher Index welchem Parameter adressiert muss normalerweise bei dem Slave dokumentiert sein. Eventuell gibt es hier auch einen Standard für bestimmte Geräteklassen. Deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben, dass es sinnvoll ist, sich beim Kartenhersteller zu melden und diese Infos nachzufragen.
Auf der Slave-Seite muss für DPV1 Klasse 2 nichts geändert oder verpackt werden. Dies ist alles Standard-Slave-Funktionalität (wenn er DPV1 MC2 unterstützt).


----------



## apachler (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Mein Problem hat sich gelöst!!! 

Es funktioniert auch eine Standart DPV0
Kommunikation auf Telegrammbasis.
Es ist nur die Byte-Order zu beachten!

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!

glg
Andi


----------



## 526601039174 (5 Juli 2009)

*ii*

rtdfngfdfghhfbfstyefds


----------

